# Are you Kidding me?



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Is this common?


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

WOW that's a first for me, At lease you found your pinion. Tekin should take care of you.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

WOW!! It sheared right off?? No binding in the drive train what so ever? That is amazing!!

PD2


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Seen lots of 1/8" shafts broke but never a 5mm. WOW!!!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Tekin will stand behind their products. Sucks to hear about the news Rob! See you at the track soon.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Thats why I dont like the Tekno kit. The pinion is so far out at the end of the shaft. It puts a lot of unnecessary force on the shaft and thats why it broke.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

B4Maz said:


> Thats why I dont like the Tekno kit. The pinion is so far out at the end of the shaft. It puts a lot of unnecessary force on the shaft and thats why it broke.


+1 there are much better conv out there.:headknock
Where were you running the beach? Look at all that sand.lol


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

i did that to two of my motros when i was running the tekno kit one with the clutch and one direct drive. Another guy i know that runs the tekno kit did it with a clutch also.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

PD2 said:


> WOW!! It sheared right off?? No binding in the drive train what so ever? That is amazing!!
> 
> PD2


No binding. I've checked and rechecked. I also checked my gear mesh and checked for any losse screws before that last run.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> i did that to two of my motros when i was running the tekno kit one with the clutch and one direct drive. Another guy i know that runs the tekno kit did it with a clutch also.


I had a bad feeling this was coming. Now there's no way I'm running again with this Tekno conversionsad3sm.

So in your best opinions what would be the best setup for the Mugen MBX6 buggy? I still have the original chassis.

thanks
Rob


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Hogster said:


> I had a bad feeling this was coming. Now there's no way I'm running again with this Tekno conversionsad3sm.
> 
> So in your best opinions what would be the best setup for the Mugen MBX6 buggy? I still have the original chassis.
> 
> ...


Original chassis with the Elite RC mount.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

There are a few different ways to go. Elite has a very nice motor mount and so does RC-monster. Rc-monster also makes a direct fit tray for the mbx6. If you don't mind drilling a hole or 2 and cutting some plastic, the battery tray from the losi kit is a very nice, cheaper alternative.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

The mount Nick M posted is very nice..Looks alot like the one in my kyosho it makes it easy to change pinions or pull the motor.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

speaking of pinions what type of lock tite are you guys using? I use permatex medium strength. I've never asked before and dont know what people use.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

The reason ask it seems to take a while to set. After installing a pinion how long do you wait till you run.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Hogster said:


> The reason ask it seems to take a while to set. After installing a pinion how long do you wait till you run.


I use blue..Not sure on the set time though i run right after. The heat from gear mesh and motor should help it setup faster one would think..


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Permatex medium is blue, which is what you should use on anything that needs locktiting. As far as set time, you should wait a good 5 minutes. I lose pinions if I don't wait after loctiting the pinion. Heat is actually what loosens loctite so the heat from the motor theory is actually quite the opposite.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> Permatex medium is blue, which is what you should use on anything that needs locktiting. As far as set time, you should wait a good 5 minutes. I lose pinions if I don't wait after loctiting the pinion. Heat is actually what loosens loctite so the heat from the motor theory is actually quite the opposite.


Dam after i did some research i gotta say your right..Write it down i won't say that often..haha


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Lol Phil. 

I think it sheared because of how far down the pinion has to be on the tekno kit. When I used to race slot cars, I had a tire and axle chucked in a dremel to true it up and I didn't put the axle far enough in so when I turned on the dremel, the force bent the axle right away. Same principle. 

Those Elite mounts sure are nice. If I had to do it over again I would probably get one. I probably would have still gone with the losi battery tray though since its cheaper and lighter.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

B4Maz said:


> Original chassis with the Elite RC mount.


This is what I use....5 mugens converted so far with no problems. I also use the Hyper 9e tray. It is tall enough to fit about any lipo and you can use a long screw to mount it...i use 1 inch screws. no problems yet!

http://www.nitrohouse.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=20832

15 bucks

Willy


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Hogster said:


> speaking of pinions what type of lock tite are you guys using? I use permatex medium strength. I've never asked before and dont know what people use.


Several of us have been using blue gell from autozone. It doesnt run like the thin stuff does. They also have red...


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

i just picked up my new mbx6 and i ordered a rc monster battery tray and a elite rc mount......now im just waiting on all of it to come in the mail!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Loctite 242 is the best removable thread locker made. I know, I have tested it at -40 degrees F to 150 degrees F, with varying loads and RPMs.

Senior Engineering Laboratory Technician at your service.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Hogster said:


> speaking of pinions what type of lock tite are you guys using? I use permatex medium strength. I've never asked before and dont know what people use.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Tekin has responded to my email and informed me they have shipped out a new rotor assembly for my Broken Tekin Motor. I'm impressed.. I thought I was gonna have to send it in and wait forever. 

No more Tekno either. My new elite Rc mount came in today..


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Tekin has some awesome customer service! What battery tray are you going to use?


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

nik77356 said:


> Tekin has some awesome customer service! What battery tray are you going to use?


Not really sure.. I have the tray from the Tekno kit which is really nice with the straps. I'm just not sure about the positioning yet. Also I'll have to drill some holes in the chassis and probably the plastic.

I still have to figure which side to mount the Elite motor mount. I'm thinking where the reciever tray/box side. If I do that then i would have to cut the servo support bracket/brace.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hit up my email. [email protected]


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

nik77356 said:


> Hit up my email. [email protected]


done


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

i just finishhed mine....elite motor mount, rc monster tray, losi 8e rx box


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice Brian! You gonna make HARC this weekend?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

thanks!! depends on work saturday since i missed last weekend when we wnet to austin for make a wish


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

I like it.. you guys were right about the Elite RC motor mount. It's sweat. My car sounds much better,, for now anyway.AND it drives better with the original mugen chassis instead of the TEKNO!!!!! My buggy was hookin up at vertigo Sunday, took me a while to get used to it. I'de send you a picture of mine but I spent all my money on the buggy and cant afford AA batteries for my camera.........

Hey HotRod-- just askin here cause I dont know and I was just messin with my Tekin motor.... Should the red and black wires on your motor be switched around or does it matter? Mine are oppposite of yours according to the tekin RX8 directions i have.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

nik77356 said:


> Permatex medium is blue, which is what you should use on anything that needs locktiting. As far as set time, you should wait a good 5 minutes. I lose pinions if I don't wait after loctiting the pinion. Heat is actually what loosens loctite so the heat from the motor theory is actually quite the opposite.


'Adda boy :cheers:


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

hogster it does not matter the order of the wires if it runs backwards just switch any two of the wires


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

B4Maz said:


> Thats why I dont like the Tekno kit. The pinion is so far out at the end of the shaft. It puts a lot of unnecessary force on the shaft and thats why it broke.


yep


----------

